# sucking loach keeps dying



## 3176donna (Dec 30, 2009)

hi people i have a chinese algae eater i have had 3 in a communal tropical fishtank and they keep dying i have guppies of all ages and neons of various ages they are all fine my fishtank is 110 L the sucking loaches all start bloating up then lose the weight and then die what could be the problem thanks guys


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2009)

My guess is the food or the amount of food they are getting. There is a similar thing with Malawi Cichlids, called Malawi Bloat. They have blamed high protein food and over feeding, along with stress for it. The fish swells up, and gets on the bottom. usually with his head on the bottom and tails off the ground. They just die like that though, no weight loss. Could be a similar type of thing, but I have no clue.


----------



## Blue Cray (Oct 19, 2007)

They aren't loaches in the slightest.... They are aquatic terrors and you should be happy they die. Don't buy anymore and get a BN pleco if you want something in a small tank for algae.


----------



## jones57742 (Sep 8, 2007)

3176donna said:


> hi people i have a *chinese algae eater *i have had 3 in a communal tropical fishtank and they keep dying i have guppies of all ages and neons of various ages they are all fine my fishtank is 110 L the sucking loaches all start bloating up then lose the weight and then die what could be the problem thanks guys


3d:

Chinese Algae Eaters only eat minor algae when they are young and become aggressive as they age.




Blue Cray said:


> They aren't loaches in the slightest.... They are aquatic terrors and you should be happy they die. Don't buy anymore and get a BN pleco if you want something in a small tank for algae.


Ditto BC.

Bristle Nose Plecos are not only algae eaters but also bottom cleaners.

TR


----------

